# Ridgid k-45 af



## 9835 (Jan 29, 2021)

whats the feeling about this tool ? Iam thinking about this and the Ridgid power clear. Their used for kitchen, shower, vanity drains. Thanks


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Mike D. said:


> whats the feeling about this tool ? Iam thinking about this and the Ridgid power clear. Their used for kitchen, shower, vanity drains. Thanks


The K45 will be too heavy to hold for long periods, if you want that style get a General Power-Vee or the cordless Ryobi snake. I highly suggest cordless, I have been lightly electrocuted using drill snakes on tubs before.

The power clear is aimed at homeowners and is a pos. The K-40AF is the version aimed at plumbers. BUT the K-40AF hose is garbage. It is too flexible and will kink, gripping the cable and stopping it from spinning. I suffered through using one for almost two years before I said phuck this. Holding the drive paddle is killer on the hands and the reverse paddle doesn't have any pulling power, barely being able to feed the cable back into the drum. The 3/8" cable it came with kinked horribly the first time I used it, almost as if the cable was never hardened. The K45 and K40 use the same cable.

The *General Drain-Rooter PH* uses a bearing drive head identical to larger drum snakes. It is driven by a corded drill body so you can swap it out with a cordless drill if you're handy.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

How come you have never done a Introduction, We need to know your Plumber Qualifications, and if you are to be a part of this FORUM !


----------

